# Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden



## Piddel (23. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichler,
bin ja seit Anfang des Jahres dabei meinen Teich zu verschönern. Einige umfangreiche Aktionen sind ja bereits mit Erfolg erledigt. Jetzt ist meine "Schilfbucht" dran. Der vorhandene Schilfwuchs ist einfach zu viel und erdrückt alles andere. Habe von der einen Seite bereits alles __ Schilf runtergeschnitten bis hin zum __ Blutweiderich - der soll natürlich bleiben. Um besser arbeiten zu können habe ich provisorisch Gehwegplatten hingelegt (wird später durch Schieferplatten ersetzt) um auch so ein Nachwachsen des Schilfes zu unterdrücken.

Nun meine Frage:

Wie kann ich am wirkungsvollsten das weitere Nachwachsen unterbinden ? Abdecken mit Feldsteinen, Matten o.ä ?

Das Rausschneiden der Wurzelmatten mit dem Sägewasser ist arg mühsam und nervt langsam - vielleicht habt Ihr ja ne einfachere Lösung. Alles mit Steinen zu bedecken ist mir fern -   da ich keine Steinwüste haben will und der natürliche Touch weiter bleiben soll.

Bin offen für eure Vorschläge und Ideen     Bitte keine Kritik für das bereits abgeschnittene Zeug  

Grüße in die Runde
Peter


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Servus Peter

Schlechte Nachrichten .... da hilft wohl nur alles __ Schilf zu entfernen .... und einen Teil ausbruchsicher, in einem Korb zu setzen und diesen wieder in der Uferzone versenken 

Allerdings wie du Schilf ausbruchsicher im Zaum halten kannst 

Schilfwurzeln sind derart Spitz, daß sie so ziemlich alles durchboren ... selbst herkömmliche Wurzelsperren werden durchdrungen .... denke da braucht`s schon spezielle Materialien .... bin mir aber sicher du bekommst noch einige Tipps dazu :smoki


----------



## Boxerfan (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Hallo Peter, da hilft nur der Spaten. Pflanze den __ Schilf in ein Speisfaß/Mörtelkübel. Versenke das Faß im Boden, dann hast Du Ruhe, ansonsten wuchert er lustig weiter.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## wp-3d (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Hallo,Hallo,

wo auf den Bildern ist der __ Schilf,
ich sehe nur irgend ein Gras das um den Teich wuchert.

hier Bilder vom Schilf: http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&r...unis Trin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi



.


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Moin.

Sehe ich genauso wie Werner... das dürfte irgendein Carex sein und kein __ Schilfrohr (klick). 
Eine Idee habe ich leider nicht - außer mal bei extremer Wärme und Sonnenschein mit einem Teichfolienrest abdecken.... bei unserem Rasen hat das (leider) sehr gut und schnell funktioniert.


----------



## Piddel (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Hi,
habe als Anfänger das "Gras" als __ Schilf bezeichnet weil ich es nicht besser wußtee -sorry. Aber dafür ist ja das Forum gedacht um eventuell Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge zu bekommen 

@Helmut: Spaten ist nicht möglich - da ist noch Folie drunter weil das ganze mal als Sumpfecke angelegt wurde. 

Also muß alles mühsam und vorsichtig mit dem Sägemesser abgeschnitten werden und das würde ich mir gern ersparen.

Na denn bis zun nächsten Mal
Peter


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Servus Peter

Ich würde mich nie trauen einen Spaten zu empfehlen, weiß ich doch, daß damit die Folie verletzt werden könnte 

Aber ich würde trotzdem dieses Gras einsperren, auch wenn es kein __ Schilf ist .... denke es ist nicht "Horstig" und damit ausbreitungswütig


----------



## Piddel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Moin Helmut,

die Rückmeldung zum Spaten galt Boxerfan - sorry.


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schilfwuchs - weiteres Wuchern vermeiden*

Hallo Peter.

Wenn das ein Carex sein sollte, dann versamt es sich sehr gut (dafür sprechen auch die merkwürdigen Standorte am Teichrand in den kleinsten Ritzen....). Da hilft dann keine Sperre, sondern nur das Abschneiden der Samenstände BEVOR sie reif sind.
Ich würde an so einer schmalen Stelle wirklich mal einen Versuch mit schwarzer Teichfolie bei Hitze + Sonne starten. Das hält kaum eine Pflanze aus, da die meisten Eiweiße bei > 42°C dauerhaft denaturiert. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denaturierung_(Biochemie)


----------

